# Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Update 3:

Da zum FT03 keine weiteren Infos zu finden waren, hab ich mich mal an den Support gewendet. Dieser konnte mir mitteilen, dass das FT03 noch diesen Monat in den Handel kommen soll. Auf die Frage wie es mit dem 26.01 für das TJ11 aussieht wurde mir gesagt, das es noch etwas dauern würde. Mir ist daher nicht ganz klar, ob der Termin gehalten werden kann. 

Eine weitere Frage bezog sich noch auf den Vertrieb, da ich selbst bisher nur bei caseking das Gehäuse gefunden habe. Auf die Frage hin ob caseking das Gehäuse exklusiv vertreibt wurde dies verneint, aber gesagt das caseking ein sehr starker Partner sei. Eventuell fallen somit die Preise noch leicht. Das sie allerdings stark fallen ist zu bezweifeln, da auf die Anfrage ob SilverStone Review-Exemplare hat, wurde dies klar verneint. Es gäbe zwar viele Anfragen, aber man könne es sich nicht leisten, Exemplare herauszugeben, aufgrund des hohen Preises.

Hoffen wir das PCGH doch jeweils ein Exemplar ergattern kann. Insbesondere das TJ11 verspricht auf dem Papier sehr viel. Der Preis ist natürlich oberste Premiumklasse, aber es finden sicher auch hierfür den einen oder anderen Käufer.

Update 2:

Auf caseking.de und dessen Newsletter wird kann das Temjin TJ11 nun zu einem Preis von 559,90€ vorbestellt werden. Lieferbar soll das Gehäuse ab 26.01 sein.

Update:

Der Moderator patrock84 aus dem Hardwareluxx.de Forum konnte in  Erfahrung bringen, dass das "Temjin TJ11" gegen Ende Januar bei Caseking  eintreffen soll. Für das "Fortress FT03" gibt es hingegen noch keinen  Termin.

Orginalnews:

Wie Hardwareluxx.de berichtet hat SilverStone die Produktseiten von zwei neuen Gehäusen online gestellt. Hierbei handelt es sich um das µATX-Gehäuse "Fortress FT03" und das "Temjin TJ11", welches sogar XL-ATX Boards fasst.

*Fortress FT03:*

Das kleine der beiden Gehäuse hat folgende Daten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders erwähnenswert ist das um 90° gedrehte Mainboard, was dazu führt das alle Anschlüsse auf der Oberseite angebracht sind.


Bilder des Fortress FT03:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *
Temjin TJ11:*

Das neue Flagschiff von Silver Stone hat folgende Daten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier ist das um 90° gedrehte Mainboard wieder besonders zu erwähnen, aber nicht nur das, auch die Fähigkeit XL-ATX Baords aufzunehmen macht es für Highend-User interessant. Von der Fähigkeit gleich zwei Netzteile aufzunehmen, und durch seine Nietenfreie Konstuktion komplett zerlegbar zu sein ganz zu schweigen.

Silver Stone hat hier ein wirklich sehr interessantes Gehäuse entwickelt.

Bilder des Temjin TJ11:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Preise sind leider für beide Gehäuse noch nicht verfügbar. Dies ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Quellen: 
Hardwareluxx - SilverStone listet Fortress FT03 und Temjin TJ11 (Update)
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Das untere sieht gut aus


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Ich find das Große sogar der ober burner  Fragt sich nur wie teuer es wird 

Naja, und was mir nicht gefällt ist, dass das Fenster rechts ist. mein PC steht rechts von mir, also würd ich davon nichts sehen  Und dem 90° gedrehten Mainboard bin ich auch skeptisch gegenüber. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das gut aussieht mit den ganzen Kabeln da oben


----------



## skdiggy (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Das letzte sieht ein bisschen aus wie der Tj07 in meinen Augen.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



skdiggy schrieb:


> Das letzte sieht ein bisschen aus wie der Tj07 in meinen Augen.



Solls auch. Ist der Nachfolger des TJ07 und TJ09 laut Silver Stone


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

 <-- kann ich dazur nur sagen

Wenn der Preis stimmt, ist es gekauft. Ich denke mal, dass das case gut abschneiden wird... meiner meinung nach


----------



## skdiggy (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Solls auch. Ist der Nachfolger des TJ07 und TJ09 laut Silver Stone



achso ok wusste ich nicht


----------



## fA!nT (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Das neue Fortress gefällt mir unwahrscheinlich gut, allerdings ist ein µATX-Gehäuse nix für meinen Spielerechner.... und mein Server hat ein schickes kleines Lian-Li, schade eigentlich.

Und zum TJ11, kaufen würde ich es mir für einen angemessenen Preis, wie man am TJ07 allerdings abschätzen kann wird das wohl so um die 300 Euronen kosten und das ist mir dann doch zu teuer


----------



## Wenzman (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Ist  mir pers. zu schlicht 

Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem großen Packard Bell Gehäuse.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auf jedenfall das Temjin TJ11 holen wenn der Preis stimmt. Wollte mich schon seit langen von meinem Storm trennen.
Sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Ich glaub ich brauch ein neues Case. 
Das FT03 ist zwar ein bisschen hoch, aber das bring ich schon irgendwo unter.


----------



## Zyanoses (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Sehen ja schick aus muss man sagen.


----------



## Timsu (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Bei dem bild des Tj11 sind USB Frontanschlüsse extrem schief eingebaut. Außerdem gefällt es mir sowieso nicht wenn immer alles gedreht.


----------



## alm0st (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Sofern das TJ11 nicht über ~ 350,- € kostet, wirds auf jeden fall mein nächstes Gehäuse. Gefällt mir unglaublich gut - der perfekte Nachfolger für mein Raven 2


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Sofern das TJ11 nicht über ~ 350,- € kostet, wirds auf jeden fall mein nächstes Gehäuse. Gefällt mir unglaublich gut - der perfekte Nachfolger für mein Raven 2



du hast schon ein raven 2 und willst es austauschen? wow - das wäre mir viel zu viel kohle.

das FT03 gefällt mir optisch nicht, da war das FT02 hübscher.


----------



## euihyun2210 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

mir persönlich ist das TJ11 zu groß, da gefällt mir das TJ07 eindeutig besser


----------



## alm0st (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> du hast schon ein raven 2 und willst es austauschen? wow - das wäre mir viel zu viel kohle.


 
Bis es soweit ist, hat das gute Stück dann auch schon wieder gute 2 Jahre aufm Buckl. Da kann man sich dann schon mal was neues leisten find ich


----------



## guna7 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> das FT03 gefällt mir optisch nicht, da war das FT02 hübscher.


Das sehe ich auch so. Ich dachte, dass FT03 wird wohl noch geiler werden, als das FT02. Ist in meinen Augen aber leider nicht der Fall, schade.


----------



## PEG96 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Find ich auch irgendwie sind die neuen silverstone gehäuse fasst allesamt hässlich, die krönung war das raven 3, ich mein den prototyp, wann wird das raven 3 eigentlich mal in den Handel kommen?


----------



## Vansenz (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Also vom FT03 hab ich auch mehr erwartet. Silverstone sollte hier bei seinen Namenschema bleiben. Für mich stand Fortress für schön dezente, unauffällige Gehäuse. Aber das hier ist ja mal alles andere als unauffällig.

Das TJ11 sieht da schon besser aus, trotzdem find ich das TJ07 einen ticken besser. Und nach Silverstonemanier beginnt der Preis warscheinich wieder bei 280€. 
Irgendwie sind alle Gehäuse die mir gefallen extrem teuer.
Wer sein FT02 abgeben möchte, kann sich ja bei mir melden


----------



## RaggaMuffin (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

der erste sieht aus wie ein aktenvernichter.


----------



## Stingray93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Ist das erste Gehäuse das ich sehe, wo das Mainboard mit den Anschlüssen nach oben verbaut wird 

Bin mal gespannt wie das wirkt.
Allerdings werde ich mich deswegen nicht von meinem Tj07 trennen. (Vorerst)


----------



## guna7 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ist das erste Gehäuse das ich sehe, wo das Mainboard mit den Anschlüssen nach oben verbaut wird


Das gabs aber schon. Die Idee finde ich an sich super, da der sogenannte Kamineffekt zum Tragen kommt.


----------



## Stingray93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



guna7 schrieb:


> Das gabs aber schon. Die Idee finde ich an sich super, da der sogenannte Kamineffekt zum Tragen kommt.



Kann sehr gut sein 
Ist aber auf jedenfall das 1. Gehäuse das ich sehe mit solch einer Anordnung.


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Also ich finde das FT03 extremst genial. Lediglich das Slim Laufwerk stört mich etwas. Die Temps der Komponenten in dem Case würden mich mal interessieren. Der Airflow scheint ja so zu sein wie er immer sein sollte. Unten kalte Luft rein und oben warme Luft raus und nichts im Weg was irgendwie quer steht.


----------



## karatekatadvd (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Wer mehr zum TJ 11 wissen/sehen möchte siehe meine Sig. Erscheinungsdatum des TJ 11 wird lt. Caseking Ende Januar sein. Preis in Deutschland steht noch nicht fest, lt. Tony Ou (SilverStone Tech Representative) soll er bei 599 $ liegen, das wären derzeit etwas über 450 €. 

*Spekulationstaste AN*
Evtl. gibt es ja anfangs einen reduzierten Einführungspreis für das TJ 11 in Deutschland?
*Spekulationstaste AUS*

cu


----------



## skdiggy (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Für das Tj11 würde ich niemals mehr als 300euro ausgeben.Ich weiß aber ehlichgesagt auch nicht wie hoch der Einführungspreis des Tj07 war.


----------



## Re4dt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update: Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Also der Preis ist echt übertrieben sieht selber  -> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...e-SST-TJ11B-W-TemJin-Window-black::15948.html


----------



## Verminaard (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 2 (12.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Ich mag Silverstone Gehaeuse, sehr sogar. Das TJ11 ist auch gut gelungen und sollte das Heim fuer meinen naechsten Rechner werden.
Aber 559€, auch wenn der Preis sinken wuerde, viel wirds nicht werden.

Da bekommst ein schickes Desktopgehaeuse mit anderen Spielereien fuer den Preis oO.

mfG
V.


----------



## Re4dt (12. Januar 2011)

Mann kann übertreiben okay aber 559€ sind einfach ein wucher. 
Schade, ich werd mir wahrscheinlich nun doch das 800D holen.


----------



## skdiggy (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 2 (12.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

560 euro für das Gehäuse ist einfach zu teuer.Für den Preis könnte man sich das V2120x von Lian li plus schnik schnak besorgen.

p.s:weiß einer von euch den einführungspreis vom TJ07??


----------



## Ossiracer (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 2 (12.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Warn das nich 350€?? 
Wenns so viel gekostet hätte hätt ichs mir vorbestellt... aber 560€ für 18kg metall??? nich mit mir..


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 2 (12.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

 Silverstone-SST-TJ11B-W-TemJin


----------



## Skysnake (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Update 3 eingefügt


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

die gedrehten mainboards in den SilverStone-Gehäusen sind schlichtweg genial. Super kühlleistung. Nach nem jahr mit dem raven 2 find ich das so normal, dass mir standartgehäuse mit dem nichtgedrehten MB optisch richtig komisch vorkommen. Ich will nix anderes mehr...


----------



## Skysnake (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Ich find die Idee auch ziemlich cool, ich bin nur etwas skeptisch, wies mit dem Kabelsalat oben aussieht  naja und der Preis ist halt Premium, wobei man sagen muss wo bekommt man überhaupt so viel außer bei LianLi, die ja ähnliche Preise haben.

Was ich sehr cool finde sind auch die Aussparungen mitten im Gehäuse unterhalb des MB. Sieht stylisch aus mit den Schlitzen im Case 

Naja, und 2 NTs, gibt es das überhaupt noch irgend wo anders bei nem consumer case?


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Wer sich dieses Case zu diesem Preis kauft ist einfach nur total bescheuert - sorry! Ist ja schon ein tolles Gehäuse aber für diesen Verkauspreis finde ich es von Silverstone schon fast peinlich das so anzubieten...


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

@ Skysnake: Kabelsalat is kein problem. Die kabel gehen zwar nach oben ausem gehäuse raus, werden dann aber (zumindest beim raven 2) unter ner abdeckung nach hinten geführt. Man kann die kabel mit nem binder einfach zu einem strang zusammenfassen. da man nur diesen einen dicken strang hat, siehts viel ordentlicher aus als bei nem regulären gehäuse.


----------



## Zyanoses (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

schauen schick aus muss man sagen


----------



## Domowoi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> @ Skysnake: Kabelsalat is kein problem.[...] Man kann die kabel mit nem binder einfach zu einem strang zusammenfassen. da man nur diesen einen dicken strang hat, siehts viel ordentlicher aus als bei nem regulären gehäuse.


Den Punkt verstehe ich nicht:
1. Bei einem normalen Case sieht man die Kabel nicht => egal
2. Bei einem normalen Case kann man auch alle Kabel zusammenbinden?
3. Ein Kumpel hat ein Raven2 und ich finde es sehr unpraktisch z.B. einen USB-Stick anzustecken weil man erst den Deckel "abreißen" muss anstecken alle Kabel wirder sortieren und wieder drauf. (wie lange die Plaste an den Verbindern das aushält) Außerderm fängt sich leicht ein Kabel.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Den Punkt verstehe ich nicht:
> 3. Ein Kumpel hat ein Raven2 und ich finde es sehr unpraktisch z.B. einen USB-Stick anzustecken weil man erst den Deckel "abreißen" muss anstecken alle Kabel wirder sortieren und wieder drauf. (wie lange die Plaste an den Verbindern das aushält) Außerderm fängt sich leicht ein Kabel.



Wofuer hast du die Frontusbanschluesse?
Ich hatte das Raven2 und jetzt noch das Raven1.
Einmal vernuenftig sortiert bleiben die Kabel eigentlich an ihrer Position. Ich zumindest hatte mit sowas noch nie Probleme.

Was mir an dieser Konstruktion noch sehr gut gefaellt ist das die Grafikkarte(n) nach unten haengt(en). Somit ist keine wirkliche Belastung wie bei der herkoemmlichen Bauweise auf dem Slot oder der Karte.
Vor allem Karten mit Wasserkuehler ausgeruestet biegen sich da teilweise bedenklich.

Die "saubere" Front finde ich auch etwas schicker als bei anderen Gehaeusen. 
Das ganze Kuehlkonzept samt den sinvollen Staubfiltern ist auch durchdacht.

mfG
V.


----------



## KaitoKid (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Das TJ11 würde ich nehmen, wenn ich ne Wakü planen würde!
Sieht schick aus^^


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wofuer hast du die Frontusbanschluesse?






Jo. Alles kein Problem . Und für was gibts USB-Hubs?


----------



## karatekatadvd (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*

Mittlerweile gibt es einen weiteren Anbieter des TJ 11 in Deutschland. Neben der Firma Caseking bietet nun auch Home of Hardware das Gehäuse an. Der Preis ist nach wie vor unverändert.

cu


----------



## Mattmax (3. März 2011)

*AW: Update 3(17.01.11): Zwei neue Gehäuse von SilverStone*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Den Punkt verstehe ich nicht:
> 1. Bei einem normalen Case sieht man die Kabel nicht => egal
> 2. Bei einem normalen Case kann man auch alle Kabel zusammenbinden?
> 3. Ein Kumpel hat ein Raven2 und ich finde es sehr unpraktisch z.B. einen USB-Stick anzustecken weil man erst den Deckel "abreißen" muss anstecken alle Kabel wirder sortieren und wieder drauf. (wie lange die Plaste an den Verbindern das aushält) Außerderm fängt sich leicht ein Kabel.


 
Zu 3. einen USB-Stick schließt mann doch wohl an den Front-USB Anschlüssen an, oder? 
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann müsste man ja bei einem normalen Case die hinten anschließen und wenn der PC unter dem Tisch steht, dann kann man jedes Mal nach hinten krichen zum Anschließen des USB-Stick! 
Also, warum das Deck jedes Mal abreißen, wenn doch ein Front-USB (sogar zwei) vorhanden ist (sind)!


----------

